# Portable External HDD - ?



## Ironman (Mar 29, 2014)

I want a Portable External HDD
Capacity 2TB or More if possible

TO Stoer:
Its Going to be my Gaming Collection HDD . With all the Setups & Isos
Its all scattered now , want to accumulate under one HDD ! 

SO i looked at
Brand NEW Western Digital WD MY Passport Ultra 2TB | eBay
&
WD Western Digital MY Passport 2TB USB 3 0 Portable External Hard Drive Packed | eBay

So Do you guys have a better Opinion

I am also open to check out Dell , Toshiba, etc Drives


----------



## Ironman (Apr 9, 2014)

*images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/24400000/Y-U-NO-REPLY-random-24494880-734-604.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2014)

+1 to WD. Also, check these as they have lower prices.

if the difference is about 500 rs or higher, go for lesser priced Seagate hdd's.

External Hard Disks - Buy External Hard Disks Online at Best Prices in India - Storage : Computers | Flipkart.com

External Hard Disks - Buy 500GB, 1TB, 2TB, 3TB External Hard Drives Online | Snapdeal


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2014)

Go for WD passport best option available according to me.


----------

